# Baby fully engaged at 35 weeks



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jan

Sorry if this question is similar to Cecilie's question.  

I saw my midwife today and she felt my bump and pelvis and told me that my baby is now fully engaged and in ROA position. She seemed surprised that I am fully engaged already. She did tell me that this does not necessarily mean that baby will come early and has asked to see me again at 37 weeks.

In your experience do babies that fully engage early come early or does it have no bearing? 

Thanks

Nicky


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Engaged heads have no bearing of whwen they arrive! I wish they did as it would make my job easier!  However it is postive as the head should come out the right way!!

Jan


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Jan

That's very reassuring. Sorry one more question - now that s/he is engaged does that mean s/he won't shift out of the pelvis and un-engage??

Thanks

Nicky


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

It is possible it may un-engage again but as it is your first baby it will probably stay there now.

Good luck

Jan


----------

